# Black Women and Children Beat Homeless Man with Hammer and chair leg



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Warning; This video is pretty violent.

According to multiple news articles, a group of women in Philadelphia attacked a homeless man after one of their son's lied about the homeless man hitting him while they competed to pump gas for tips at a gas station.

These people are rabid animals and deserve to be put down like rabid animals. Be prepared people, be prepared. 
NOTE; This article is from April 2015 but the story just came out recently. I wonder what the reason is for the media to hold these stories for months. Just like the man who was shot in Chicago by a LEO and the story is just now coming out. I believe the complicit media has political reasons.

Mob beats homeless man into coma at Sunoco gas station in Philadelphia | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brutal.

What is wrong with people? We can all see why the kids will be screwed up killers.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep. And this mentality is fed by the media and race whores like Jackson and Sharpton.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait! Listen to the voice of reason. Obama announced with disdain and discust that American were afraid of widows and orphans. Good thing he is so much smarter than the rest of us. (Sarcasim)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just found another article about this incident that was published by a website called the Federalist Papers. It appears that the beaten man is white and there may be a racial tone as to why the media sat on this story for 8 months.

Black Women Beat White Man To Death: Where's The Media? | The Federalist Papers


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No reason to think these crazed, screwed up people did it due to race, is there?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> No reason to think these crazed, screwed up people did it due to race, is there?


Of course not. Nor is there any reason to think race played a part in the black thugs burning the white girl to death.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Of course not. Nor is there any reason to think race played a part in the black thugs burning the white girl to death.


I don't know what was the reasoning for that girl's death. This one, on the other hand, seems to be unstable people thinking a competitor for panhandling pushed down a boy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SO when will they sue the gas station.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> SO when will they sue the gas station.


As screwed up as this sounds they will probably attempt to sue you and me Smitty (and others like us). Christian, White, with Jobs, Gun Owners, Intact Family, Landowners, etc; We are going to be accused of causing them to do this.

It may not happen in this case, but mark my words, it will happen...

God Save Us...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> As screwed up as this sounds they will probably attempt to sue you and me Smitty (and others like us). Christian, White, with Jobs, Gun Owners, Intact Family, Landowners, etc; We are going to be accused of causing them to do this.
> 
> It may not happen in this case, but mark my words, it will happen...
> 
> God Save Us...


Sadly, I think you're right. Of all the catastrophes folks on this forum consider when prepping, I think it will be racial violence like we've never seen before.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> As screwed up as this sounds they will probably attempt to sue you and me Smitty (and others like us). Christian, White, with Jobs, Gun Owners, Intact Family, Landowners, etc; We are going to be accused of causing them to do this.
> 
> It may not happen in this case, but mark my words, it will happen...
> 
> God Save Us...


 We pay now for all the cash paid out to The likes of Jesse Jackson and Al, pay me or there will be trouble. been going on sense the 60's.
the they hide it in a phony church.
Bill will be introduce pan handlers will now be paid to pump gas. %0 cent a gallon tax to cover the cost. Gas station will be required to provide security 24/7 for the new class of workers.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Do not try to make sense out of senseless situations. Be prepared to take on multiple attackers.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

My Glock 17 holds 19 rds of 9mm

Problem solved


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jerry49 said:


> My Glock 17 holds 19 rds of 9mm
> 
> Problem solved


I was wondering while watching that video, where's the good citizen with a concealed carry when you need them?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Children learn through imitation of their parents, what shame to want your kids to behave like animals! Sad that they have no shame. Probably never been to church either. Told my daughter her actions reflect on us, just as ours do on her. How else do you gain respect? By beating someone to death!!!??? We've all heard it before.....they were disrespected. Just axe (ask)them. Not to sound racist or be a bigot, but I've actually heard Oprah say on national TV aks instead of ask. True story, happened many years ago.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

jerry49 said:


> My Glock 17 holds 19 rds of 9mm
> 
> Problem solved


And a spare magazine should be considered as well.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The City of Brotherly Love.... Lot's of Brothers; very little love.
Trying to beat Detroit; as America's biggest sh!t hole


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Future TDC inmates one and all. They should all be prosecuted. This is how they teach their young and then they wonder why some people are racist at all? They wish to be treated fairly and as equals. Clearly these people, including the children, are not worthy of being considered human much less equal among us.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That video is disgusting. And this wasn't in the news because?! I see black on white racism all the time and have even had black people try to get me to sympathize with them for all the horror ****** inflicts on them. I said it was attitudes like this that make racism exist. That black slavery never existed in Canada and to try and breed such nonsense against non blacks I'd racist and sensational.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's one analysis on this type of situation;

For over 50 years, the Feds have been "paying" black women to have babies. Essentially the male has been taken out of the equation except as sperm donor. The black mothers have been getting younger and younger, adding an element of immaturity in the rearing of children. It cannot be healthy to have multiple babies from multiple males who are not involved in supporting or raising the family at 15 years old, so frustration and resentment sets in. Add to that the drug and violence environment in many of these inner city low income areas and you have a recipe for disaster.

Quite possibly, we are on the 5th or 6th generation of uneducated, born out of wedlock, poor, frustrated and violent black women who have no idea how to adequately bring up their children. So they turn to the lowest common denominator to handle situations like this. It is FUBAR beyond FUBAR.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The only thing to say is " Black Lives Matter " What a ******* JOKE , ................................


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I was wondering while watching that video, where's the good citizen with a concealed carry when you need them?


There was a man walking by looking at them hitting and kicking him . Why didn't he do something ?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Get your permits, carry concealed, shoot these animals when they attack.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> As screwed up as this sounds they will probably attempt to sue you and me Smitty (and others like us). Christian, White, with Jobs, Gun Owners, Intact Family, Landowners, etc; We are going to be accused of causing them to do this.
> 
> It may not happen in this case, but mark my words, it will happen...
> 
> God Save Us...


I was accused of kidnapping , false imprisonment and selling black people for the purpose of slavery. I was told that I committed the above crimes 400 years ago. Was I a victim of mistaken identity or a victim of racism?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> There was a man walking by looking at them hitting and kicking him . Why didn't he do something ?


Cause he is smart and he figured that he will be charged with hate crime if he intervened.


----------

